# plow truck with lift



## oppi2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

i was thinking of putting on a lift. i was woundering what the biggest lift i could but on. what do you think of lifted trucks for plowing


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I personally don't like a lifted truck to plow in. They seem to unstable. I know there are guys on here who have them and love them, so don't think I am bashing anyone, I just don't like them. To further answer your question, sure you can do it. The sky is really the limit if your comfortable with it. Just make sure to keep your plow frame at the right height, so you don't change your attack angle, or run out of float room. Also don't go so much body lift that your not firmly mounted to the frame. Remember the plow is mounted to the frame, and that snow pile you put there 2 weeks ago has melted and refrozen several times. Run into it hard enough and you start breaking body mountsas well as scraping your face off the windshield.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

The truck that I plow w/ came w/ a 4" lift w/ big mudder tires, from the previous owner. When I bought it, I had planned on removing the lift, but because of the expense to put it back and replace the tires w/ radials, I decided to keep the lift as it was. I hate mudders w/ a passion, mostly because of how they beat up the front end, especially when plowing.

I didn't think that I would like it, but as it turned out I liked the visibility that I gained for congested parking lots. It also increased my ability to stack piles a bit higher, which is a big deal to me in limited stacking areas.

The down side is, my plow carriage does sit a bit high and the mods to fix that would have been around another $700. It plows fine but I do get premature uneven wear on my edges...so it's pay now or pay later, prematurely. After all the cash I spent rebuilding the front end, trans, and other misc...I opted for later.

The other down side IMO, is that I really do believe that big tires and lifts are hard on a drive train, and for some trucks can cause trans problems as well. I love my truck, but all the rebuilding gets real pricey fast. Next in line will probably be a new steering gear box...because of those damn big tires that the other guy thought looked cool. I knew what I was up against when I bought it, and got a great deal on it. Just know that the expense doesn't end w/ buying the mods, that's all.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Just about everyone I ever speak to about lift kits in trucks has front end issues .................. alignment problems and the extra height gets the plow adjustment off the last hole postion so there is usually mods involved to bring everything back to get the plow to perform correctly.............[Had a friend that couldnt get 20K outta ANY set of tires EVER lifted]
Just installing the correct springs in the front of the truck always is the best way to go but for some reason even if its cheaper I notice people want to fool around with timbrens and lift kits and airbags and really almost anything except just removing the springs they have and just putting in the correct ones??? Having messed around with this on numerous trucks we have tryed Spacers over the springs and AirBags and Timbrens and Lift Kits to help hold up the front end of trucks, and when it is all said and done nothing compares to just installing the correct factory springs to begin with ......... imagine on a F150 they range from only 3450 FGVW which really wont hold up much of anything??? All the way to they now offer 4200FGVW springs that will hold up a 850lb V plow no sweat, and only drop about an inch; when you lift it??? They are NOT expensive; and for us the best answer everytime.
I do notice that the crowd that is most excited about "lift kits" also almost always likes "blue tinted headlights" and dual exhusts and years ago even Racoon tails.????

Cold Coffee,
Speaking about tires there is no question that these big wide tires will trash the front end quicker than anything I can think of but here is some interesting facts I found out about tires . When I bought this truck I have now it came with some micky mouse Hancook tires on it that you could have almost pushed your fingers thru . I bought a set of new Ford Larriet wheels and Goodyear LT 6 plys from some speed shop out in Ca brand spanking new "take offs" for $600 wheels and tires! Those rich kids out there think it is very UNCOOL to run factory wheels they have to have custom CNC wheels custom made to the ones their slutty girlfriend picks out of the book while they are both smokin crack that cost around a grand per wheel..................... anyway I was avg around 18.5mpg with the truck on level roads on trips,and the truck rode and handled more like a Cadalic than a pickup truck! So then the new tires came in via UPS . I was amazed how *heavy* they were . So I pulled the Hancooks and factory wheels, and weighed them; and compared the weight against the new" Mags and Goodyear ATS tires"they were almost twice as HEAVY . I noticed imeadiately they were much harder to turn them starting out. And the first time I checked my mileage, I was getting 14.5 mpg ............... they rode like a buckboard; as they needed more air in them to inflate properly. Now with gas at $3.40 a gallon last nite when I filled up, I cant think of anything good about "*big LT tires*"


----------



## smuniga (Jan 18, 2008)

I have a f350 with 6" inch lift and western plow, only problem i have is seeing the darn plow when pushing, taller plow indicators would be a big help.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115767


----------

